

Show HN: Scroll through a lifetime - maxkiener
http://www.maximiliankiener.com/digitalprojects/time/

======
lucinbandit
I need to go for a run, cook, learn coding and do an MBA ... TODAY!!

~~~
vanillacedar
I think around 30 is when I panicked ;p

------
stockkid
I liked it. What javascript library did you use for the animation?

~~~
maxkiener
Hey! Thanks for checking it out. the type animation is custom built. all other
animations are a combination of jquery and css.

------
wackergoal
Interesting approach - got me thinking!

------
vanillacedar
I never thought of it that way! That is pretty amazing!!

~~~
maxkiener
Thanks!

------
matthaeus
Cool, I'm now enlightened... and depressed

~~~
maxkiener
I was going for "impressed"

